
A command-line murder mystery - theastrowolfe
https://github.com/veltman/clmystery
======
Lex-2008
Solving a murder using grep, sed, and awk!

Ok, they actually suggest simpler tools, like head and tail, but it still is
pretty fun.

Obligatory xkcd reference: [https://xkcd.com/208/](https://xkcd.com/208/)

